# Desktop icons highlighted



## lindseyschlabac (Oct 26, 2004)

I have a problem on my desktop, I can't remember where the setting is to change it. As it shows in the picture it looks like I held down control and drew a box around the icons but I didn't they are showing up as if they are selected. Where is the setting that I can undo the blue highlighting?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See if any of these suggestions help...
*http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=111937*


----------



## hanif mahmode (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a problem on my desktop, I can't remember where the setting is to change it. As it shows in the picture it looks like I held down control and drew a box around the icons but I didn't they are showing up as if they are selected. Where is the setting that I can undo the blue


----------

